# New Helmet: Gage or Overdrive?



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

I've been wearing Bell Sweep helmets for years. I like the super liught weight and airflow. It's time for a new one, and they don't make it anymore. I'm looking at the recently-discontinued Gage and the Overdrive. The Gage is lighter, but I'm wondering if the Overdrive, being newer, has some advantage? Bell seems to present the Gage as a more "advanced" model and the Overdrive as more "entry level." Any experiences?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Don't know the Gage, but I've been wearing an Overdrive for a year. I like it a lot. The fitting system, with the adjustable cradle around the back of the head, is very comfortable and secure. I like the shape better than any of my prior helmets, as it tapers in around the back and sides, resulting in much less of the "mushroom head" appearance. Ventilation seems more than adequate by my standards. If it has any limitations I haven't discovered them yet.

Sorry I can't help with the comparison between models, but I do like the Overdrive as well as any helmet I've owned (and I've owned a few since I bought my first one, a Bell Biker, in 1978).


----------

